# how do I deal with shy fish?



## edman2012

Hello everyone, I need advice on dealing with my fish who have steadily become increasingly shy over time, especially since approximately the end of last Spring. I have been unable to identify the cause, especially since the tank has been relatively stable in that time period. Here's my current stock in the 50 gal:
1 red tailed shark
2 bolivian rams
7 otocinclus
1 whiptail catfish
5 amano shrimp
7 black neon tetras
7 bentosi tetras
The only fish that are always active are the otos, and the shiest fish are the tetras, who usually hide in the back corner of the tank. What I find interesting is that my shark has also become very inactive, considering what a territorial fish it is known to be. It often hangs out in the back with the tetras.
One last thing to note is that the fish usually come out of hiding when lights are off or when feeding. I personally don't think my lights are too strong, however. I have one 39W t5HO light. I'm sure using a weaker light may help the fish, but I don't want to harm my plants either. I get the feeling they're just scared of people, but who knows. I need a fish psychologist.



What are your suggestions? Are there any fish that could possibly help make these more active? Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## Misomie

I've heard adding danios make other fish feel braver as they are a dither fish (them swimming around at the top of the tank makes the shy fish realize there are no predators). 

You can test if they are bugged by the light or just afraid of you. Hide somewhere in the room where they can't see you and wait (I recommend reading a book or something). If they come out than they are startled by you being around. Some of my fish have been getting like this as well because I don't spend much time in front of the tank anymore (of course they don't mind me during feeding time but other than that they keep their distance from me). The waiting method is the only way I get my crawdad to come out of hiding and get my Rosy Barbs to act normal and not constantly beg for food- these guys are super persistent though.

You might be able to condition them to like you. Maybe split their feeding up so it's a small amount several times a day. They should start coming out when they see you if you feed them at seemingly random times (or just feed them at different times each day, change up their schedule). Waiting ~1hr+ in front of the tank even gets my buttheads to resume their normal fish behavior so that might be worth a shot trying.


----------



## edman2012

Thanks for the response! I will certainly take your advice. I had danios years ago and they certainly are quite active. When I can I'll take a good look at what happens when they are alone and suddenly see me.


----------



## Agent13

What temperature is your tank? And what are the results when you test the water?


----------



## secuono

Are the water parameters correct and w/c kept up with? If not, that can make them hide.


----------



## edman2012

I doubt its the water. I've had tanks before with similar species and didn't have shyness issues. Water has a pH around 7.5, nitrate 20, ammonia and nitrate 0. I started college a bit before getting this tank, so perhaps the fish just never got too see me enough.


----------



## Envyscorpio

I'd have a feeding ring and feed only floating flakes (sinking when wet is fine). This helps fish learn the feeding spot and not feed from randomly sinking food. I tap the tank lightly to train my fish to know it's time to eat and not get scared when kids high-five the tank with hand marks. 

Having aggressive feeding fish helps, but that usually comes with a temper as well. But any tetra would work. One sees the food and will dash to the top and the rest will follow. Couple of zebra dino works great and have good temper but agressive feeding character.


----------



## bassdawg

I have 5 silver dollars an they seem shy , I turn off the lights when I feed them .


----------



## RackinRocky

Get more personable fish. Female bettas, some apisto species, balloon mollies and Peacock Gudgeons are my favorites, as they are more people friendly. I have a hard time dealing with Rainbowfish, platies, swords, tetras, barbs, etc., because I like fish that are more laid back and intelligent acting, not madly dashing about and acting afraid of me.


----------



## Embouck7

I usally have tank lights on and room lights off. I think of it like a stage, the croud sees you but you cant really see them when your in the spot light. Other than that misomie's idea of food conditioning them seems to stand a good chance of working.


----------

